# Dtella ID



## GeckoJosh (Dec 12, 2009)

I need to know what type of Dtella this is
Locality unknown so i know ID wont be easy
Its about 4cm from snout to vent so im guessing only a few weeks old
Sorry bout the lighting, my flash is not working
Or can anyone give any advice on telling them apart?


----------



## kupper (Dec 12, 2009)

Ahg


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 12, 2009)

kupper said:


> Ahg


Im sorry but what do u base that on?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 12, 2009)

From what iv read AHGs have small conicle tubercles scattered on the dorsal surface and tail
These geckos have really smooth scales all over


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 12, 2009)

These also lack a claw on the inside toe
I understand that AHGs have claws on all toes


----------



## Jasspa (Dec 12, 2009)

> From what iv read AHGs have small conicle tubercles scattered on the dorsal surface and tail
> These geckos have really smooth scales all over



I believe it is an asian house gecko also.
A lot of them have tubercules on the tail only, however this gecko that you have looks as though it has a regenerated tail, in which case it may not have tubercules on its tail.
There aren't many gehyra's that reside in that area, but there is a chance it could be G. dubia or G.variegata, however they usually have a lot of patterning.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah its not a AHG
Iv got 3 of them and they all look the same
I bought them on license but the guy at the time could not remember which Dtella it was
Iv had a really close look and they dont have a claw on their inside toe, indicating that it is not a house gecko
It would definitively be a G. dubia or G.variegata as they are the only ones on a NSW class 1 license except for G.australis
Can u tell me how to tell the 2 apart?
That would be great as im having trouble getting hold of the guy i got them of
thanks


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 12, 2009)

Can you get a reptile field guide and identify the animal from that? It will come down to looking at the subdigital lamellae and seeing if they're divided or undivided.


Stewart


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry but can you please translate that
Yeah iv got Steve Swanson Field Guide but as it says in their they are variable and probably comprise of more than one species currently recognized
So if u can tell me a way that will be super 


reptilesDownUnder said:


> Can you get a reptile field guide and identify the animal from that? It will come down to looking at the subdigital lamellae and seeing if they're divided or undivided.
> 
> 
> Stewart


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 13, 2009)

These are some side pics, sorry bout the focus


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 13, 2009)

Come on where are the gecko experts when u need them
Can anyone please explain what subdigital lamellae is?


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 13, 2009)

If you meant that you have the Wilson and Swan feild guide (and if it is the current edition) turn to page 64 and it will explain the answer to your question.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 13, 2009)

No i meant the Stephen Swanson Field Guide to Australian Reptiles
(not the pocket version)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 13, 2009)

Im sorry i dont have my Coggers handy (i lent it to a friend)
Is their someone that can explain it to me or suggest a site that has this info?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 13, 2009)

Can someone please shed some light?


----------



## boogeralby (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi.
Given that the individual in your first pic seems different to your second and third pic, im pretty confident that you have at least one G. veriagata. The one in the first pic looks a little different but if you bought them all from the same person, its likely to be G. veriagata also...
Hope this helps.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks yeah i was thinking thats what they were but was not sure
One of them lacks markings but is otherwise identical so i was thinking hypo maybe


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 2, 2010)

some better pics,
Sorry bout the pic quality as these are very hard geckos to photograph due to size and skittish behavior
Locality is unknown as they were bought as captive bred (the seller still has not given me a species name almost a month later:evil


----------



## JasonL (Jan 2, 2010)

boogeralby said:


> Hi.
> im pretty confident that you have at least one G. veriagata.
> Hope this helps.



Only if he has something to feed them to :lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 2, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Only if he has something to feed them to :lol:


thanks Jas, i was tempted to give them to my leaf tails the other night when i ran out of food


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone know what the rough age of them would be with a snout to vent of 4cm?


----------



## geckoman1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

its a native house geckos not an asian house gehyra dubia or canenata a good way of id is to have a look ant the shape of its toe pads natives and more round and dont have a claw on the inner toe were asian house geckos have a more football shpaped toes with all toes ending in a claw another way to tell is that asian house have a much more pointed snout then natives as wether it is dubia or canenata i dont know un less i know the aria were you live as dubia live in north qld canenata live on all the east coast downt to vic nsw border as far as i know asian house geckos are only found in far north east coast of nsw


----------



## geckoman1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

*subdigital lamellae*

some people dont know what this means its g ot to do with the platse of fine hiars on the underside of a geckos toes allowing them to stick to just about anything including glass
the hiars are so tiny that thay come in contact with indivudal atoms using van der Waals force sciance has recreated these hiars and found that thay are so strong that a gecko only needs one toe to hlod its own weaght it never secesesto amaze me how mother nature works and we get our tech from them maby one day we could all walk on the roof upside down like a gecko here are some gecko feet 

http://geckolab.lclark.edu/PNAS/PNAS_images/GeckoFeet_300.jpg


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Geckoman
Yeah there was never a doubt in my mind that they are Dtellas not AHG.
Im tending to lean towards variegata rather than dubia but im hopefully getting the species name in the next few days.
If someone can tell me how to identify by the *subdigital lamellae* it would be great


----------

